# Slot cutter, rabbet cutter or straight bit?



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I understand all three are distinctly different bits in common use. Am I wrong in saying that the straight cutter will perform all three jobs? What is the benefit of cutting a slot with a dedicated slot cutter? What about rabbets?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Slot cutters, which normally have a width of between 3 and 6mm are safest used in the table and are used for such things as biscuit jointing and slots for drawer bottoms etc. Straight cutters can be used for all other non fancy cuts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi crquack

Slot cutters will out last the norm router bit,,they have 3 or 4 cutters ,the norm.

Plus they clean the slot quicker, straight bits have a hard time getting the chips out and and of the way the cutting edge...they like to gang up in the slot and go around and around in the slot unlike the slot cutters, think of it as a very small but very true saw blade...you could call them a small set of dado saw blades when you stack them up..

Once you have a good set of slot cutters you will be amaze how many jobs they can do,,,,  and do it better than a standard router bit..
It's used on the router table the norm but you can use them in your hand router as well....


=======




crquack said:


> I understand all three are distinctly different bits in common use. Am I wrong in saying that the straight cutter will perform all three jobs? What is the benefit of cutting a slot with a dedicated slot cutter? What about rabbets?


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

crquack,

One job that I've learned a slot cutter bit can do, is to cut 5/32" slots for biscuit joining. I'm not sure if there are any 5/32" diameter straight bits, plus the sides would be straight and not rounded.

Skyglider


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

OK, I can see that cutting a slot inside a completed drawer is not feasible with a straight bit. What about rabbets though? Is there still advantage of improved chip removal etc.?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

crquack said:


> OK, I can see that cutting a slot inside a completed drawer is not feasible with a straight bit. What about rabbets though? Is there still advantage of improved chip removal etc.?


Repeatable setups are easier (you can get the east/west setting exactly back to where you were for an invisble glue line after you've screwed up half of a shiplap by setting the fence even with a straight edge accross the bearing), you can cut rabbets that aren't on a straight line or simple circle, most rabbet bits have some shear angle so they do better on end grain, and the cutting length (1/2 - 1") isn't going to run you out of travel on the router depth adjustment if you're cutting a shallow rabbet in the up/down direction.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks. I *think* I understand...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The difference will show up quickly between a straight bit and a rabbet bit. The determining factor is which edge you want to be the cleanest. This is one of the items covered in the series 100 DVD of the Router Workshop and on the pay service. There are few better sources of information that these DVD's. They explain the "Why" so you better understand the purpose. Think of them as $20 private lessons from a couple of master craftsmen.


----------

